# chain binder



## rammstein

Hola, ¿podría alguien ayudarme a traducir "binder" al español? Se trata de una máquina que aprieta cosas. Aquí está la oración: 
A “binder” is an essential tool in tightening the chains that criss-cross the building.
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Shoquim

¿No será un ratchet chain binder como el del anexo?


----------



## rammstein

hmm no, es como una máquina, pero nadie sabe como se dice en español. creo que también le dicen "reaper-binder".


----------



## Shoquim

Las reaper-binder son máquinas agrícolas que cosechan y forman pacas (empacadora)...


----------



## rammstein

¡Creo que la plabara "empacadora" me sirve!


----------



## Marinero

Hola rammstein: 
...siempre para mejorar mi español, pero soy confuso (¿ desconcertado?)
 He utilizado la binder que aprieta las cadenas (mire thumbnail) y la binder  (hay-binder) que hace las balas del heno. 
No entiendo porqué usted prefiere el último haría el anterior: “… essential tool in tightening the chains that criss-cross the building.”
any help you can give to help me improve my Spanish is always appreciated.
M


----------



## rammstein

Bueno, no es la palabra más adecuada, pero es que al parecer o no existe la palabra en español, o nadie la conoce. La verdad es que yo sí quiero utilizar la binder que aprieta cadenas, pero ¿cómo se llama?

Para mejorar tu español: "Estoy confuso, desconcertado"
"El último al anterior"


----------



## rammstein

Me acaban de dar la palabra "tensor". ¡Espero que sea la adecuada!


----------



## Marinero

Thanks again.
Of no help to you now, but the next time I am in Central America and eating lunch at a truck/bus stop, I will point and ask the driver who is  hauling logs: "¿cómo se llama?
M


----------



## rammstein

¡Hola! ¿Alguien sabría decir en español "chain binder"? Auxilio.


----------



## Black Horse

El nombre técnico es ligador de cadena. En México, los conductores de vehículos pesados los utilizan para amarrar las cargas y les llaman "gatas".


----------



## rammstein

Muchas gracias, Black Horse.


----------



## Black Horse

Un placer ser de ayuda.


----------



## Winter

Tendría que ver una foto de la cosa, pero entiendo que es lo que en Argentina llaman "atacarga", "llave o perro atacarga", la parte de la cadena tambien podría ser "eslinga de cadena".


----------



## Black Horse

Winter said:


> Tendría que ver una foto de la cosa, pero entiendo que es lo que en Argentina llaman "atacarga", "llave o perro atacarga", la parte de la cadena tambien podría ser "eslinga de cadena".


 
La eslinga es un poco distinta. Revisa estas fotos:

Chain binder / ligador de cadena:
http://www.multiprensusa.com/images/productDetail/4228.jpg
http://www.kinedyne.com.mx/cod_3.jpg

Si usas un buscador como Google, podrás ver que las imágenes coinciden.

Eslinga:
http://www.fedetrac.com.ar/productos/eslinga_cadena.jpg


----------



## Winter

Ahh .. siii !! , gracias Black Horse por los links, entonces el chain binder es el  "atacarga"


----------

